# Are fursuit shoes really hot inside em?



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wondering. Seems like since the foam and fur are covering the shoe, they would make one's feet sweaty rather quickly. 

Anyway to overcome this? 
(pssst beastcub, I'm talking to you! :3)


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 2, 2008)

i have never noticed any difference between furred/foam covered shoes and how they were before hand 

though socks are a must XD i thought that not wearing socks would make my feet cooler...wrong!

you could always buy those new "air blaster" shoes

i dunno i am always more worried about my face getting hot and sweaty, all i care about in concern with my feet is that they not hurt


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 2, 2008)

ok, thanks beastcub. :3


----------



## TheAsterik (Jun 7, 2008)

You could always make them out of old shoes you don't want (Example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1362660/ ), which makes them almost exactally the same as the shoes... I haven't worn mine (Those in the example) with socks at all, and they're comfortable and not any hotter than the shoes were originally.


----------

